# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Bodyfat % for a female bodybuilder

## runakid

My girl is getting ready for a show. she is 12 weeks out and was looking to see what bf% she was.. we have been using a bod pod to get acurate measurments.. she is 145 at 5'7 with 15.6 bf%. I was told she is leaner than that cause the bod pod is measuring her implants which is a D at 500cc each. which equals out to be 2.5 lbs each.. how much would u take off the bf% for the implants.. ??? any ideas..

----------


## FireGuy

Well, you are right in the sense that the implants will give you an altered number. But....the number will actually be LOWER due to the implants not higher. You say your gf's are 500cc each which means she has 1,000 CC's or one Litre, weighing 5lbs. One litre of muscle weighs approximately 2.33lbs. Hence your gf is actually showing a 2.67lbs increase in muscle over what she actually has. Remember the BodPod measures density and displacement. You want to weigh as much weigh with as little displacement as possible.

Since her numbers showed 15.6% at 145lbs it equals 122.5lbs of lean. If we subtract the additional density of the implant (2.67lbs additional muscle) this puts her lean just under 119 lbs and puts her actual bf% at 17.4%. Even using this equation we are giving her the implant displacement at actual muscle weight so the bf% could actually be even a tad higher. 

The good news is a 17.4% reading in the Bodpod at 12 weeks out is not a bad number at all for a female.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Well, you are right in the sense that the implants will give you an altered number. But....the number will actually be LOWER due to the implants not higher. You say your gf's are 500cc each which means she has 1,000 CC's or one Litre, weighing 5lbs. One litre of muscle weighs approximately 2.33lbs. Hence your gf is actually showing a 2.67lbs increase in muscle over what she actually has. Remember the BodPod measures density and displacement. You and as much weigh with as little displacement as possible.
> 
> Since her numbers showed 15.6% at 145lbs it equals 122.5lbs of lean. If we subtract the additional density of the implant (2.67lbs additional muscle) this puts her lean just under 119 lbs and puts her actual bf% at 17.4%. Even using this equation we are giving her the impant displacement at actual muscle weight so the bf% could actually be even a tad higher. 
> 
> The good news is a 17.4% reading in the Bodpod at 12 weeks out is not a bad number at all for a female.


^^ Fireguy is brilliant. Exactly right (my girlfriend has implants too... and a show in about 12 weeks LOL.. random!!)

OP, keep her on track, if she can manage to drop 3% in the next month and a half she'll look phenomenal for the show. 

Best of luck.

----------


## FireGuy

> ^^ *Fireguy is brilliant*. Exactly right (my girlfriend has implants too... and a show in about 12 weeks LOL.. random!!)
> 
> OP, keep her on track, if she can manage to drop 3% in the next month and a half she'll look phenomenal for the show. 
> 
> Best of luck.


Spread the word! JK, I dont know about brilliant just some basic math....

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> *Spread the word!*  JK, I dont know about brilliant just some basic math....


Just added to your 'Rep' points..  :Big Grin:  haha. Peace bro

----------


## FireGuy

> Just added to your 'Rep' points..  haha. Peace bro


Thanks Vit!

----------


## runakid

thank u bro's great insight!! its easy to keep her on track.. she just gets mean and hungry!! LOL she is already looking good!! i cant wait to see her on stage for the first time!! thank you again!

----------


## t-gunz

> Just added to your 'Rep' points..  haha. Peace bro



he knows he stuff

----------

